# Platy Aggression



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

one of my sunset platys has started to pick on a younger mickey mouse male platy. They got along perfectly up until now. The mickey mouse platy has even been in the take longer. I have noticed that the sunset male has been trying to mate with all the female platys recently. Is he establishing his dominance?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

my sunset will scare the others away sometimes. hes not going to harm them. do you have hiding spots in the tank for them? 

in my tank where this happens i have a ton of plants that they hide in and when the males are breeding the plattys often go into the thick of the plants and lay on the bottom. 

no harm will come of that so dont pay any attention to it. its normal and soon enough they will stop and all get along.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

He could be establishing his dominance. I have a male red wag platy that will chase my hi fin male. Just make sure there's plenty of hiding places so they don't get too stressed.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I just don't want him to be hurt. At firth they got along. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## AuntyHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

There are three things I think you could try. One is you can try rearranging your ornaments in your aquarium or buying new decorations. Two, you can try buying more females. You should have three females for every male in your tank, and if you do, you might want to try adding more unless it will cause overcrowding. And then, if worst comes to worse, just separate the aggressive fish. That's what I had to do with one of my guppies.  I hope that helped!


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks AuntyHeart i moved the leas aggressive one. He is much happier now. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## AuntyHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

I isolated my male guppy who was aggressive in a ten gallon tank that I divided in two. One side I had my guppy fry, and the other side I had him. I kept him in there for about a year until my fry got bigger and needed the entire tank, so I moved him into my 30 gallon with some females, and he is perfectly fine now. He is well-behaved and doesn't even really bother with the females, so being in isolation did him a world of good  Maybe you can move your platy back some day


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Aggression depends on tank size, temperament of the individual fish, number of fish, hiding places, number of females, and things you don't expect like amount of protein in the diet, amount of water flow and tank temperature. If a fish sits in a corner with clamped fins for days and doesn't eat or if the tail is being severely nipped (worse than a notch or two), or if you see any blood or missing scales, you need to do something. Usually I remove the chewed one to hospital tank. Sometimes I sell the bully. Sometimes both. 

Thread hijack of the day: According to TFH, those nippy serpae tetra aren't extra aggressive, they are just hungry. They habitually nip other fish for FOOD. In the wild the school comes by, bites everyone and moves on. In a closed tank they can drive other fish nuts or even kill them. This is what is called a good "community" fish.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks. I am learning so much on this forum. But, i am afraid i have gotten the bug. Starting a fully planted 5gal. Any suggestions on fish or beginning plants. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

